# Response: Spare Time Hobbies - Airbrushing



## RehabRalphy (Dec 6, 2007)

In my spare time, which little that I have, I enjoy airbrushing. Started a few years ago and progressed overtime. I first started airbrushing canvas, then moved up to motorcycle helmets, now automobiles.

Heres a few of my pieces of artwork.












































Need something painted? Give me a shout





Sorry for the crappy JPEG image. It totally messed up the quality when I saved that business card.


----------



## Mike (Dec 6, 2007)

Wow, very cool. Do you play guitar?


----------



## RehabRalphy (Dec 6, 2007)

I do


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 6, 2007)

Have you tried a tegu yet Mike? Your work looks awesome!!


----------



## MMRR - jif (Dec 6, 2007)

Wow! nice work! The dragon guitar is hot! My son plays, more acoustic-Eric Clapton kind of stuff, but he'd like that. I'm impressed! You have a lot of talent. Have you ever considered becoming a tattoo artist?


----------



## Sammy (Dec 6, 2007)

Wow Mike. You truly have skills. 

I can draw a mean stick figure.....


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 7, 2007)

Sammy said:


> Wow Mike. You truly have skills.
> 
> I can draw a mean stick figure.....


Awesome!!

I can barely draw a stick figure!


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 7, 2007)

Awesome!

Doncha just love finding what people do beside talk about reptiles? :lol: 

Brat!


----------



## dorton (Dec 7, 2007)

Pretty awesome dude! Very talented work.


----------



## dicy (Dec 7, 2007)

looks good man


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 7, 2007)

the dragon on the guitar is wicked


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 7, 2007)

that flaming skull is awesome, i take art and i still can't draw unless i have a picture in front of me


----------



## olympus (Dec 7, 2007)

Your work is real nice I draw also.


----------



## olympus (Dec 7, 2007)

see..


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 7, 2007)

Very good!!!

You guys have way too much free time! Get married and have a few kids!


----------

